# New Mower!



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

I've had a lot of posts lately which is because we moved about a month ago and had to go about this new yard completely different.

Yard is much larger and I don't have the time to reel mow this much yard every 2 days or so anymore so I bought a JD 325 Garden Tractor which has done an amazing job for a rider! Had a TruCut 27 and .5" HOC at old house.

However, being the yard nut I am because of this dang forum, after a few weeks here I knew I'd need to mulch better, sometimes bag leaves and when scalping, and wanted an overall better cut.

So I went somewhere in between reel mowing and a rider and brought this home tonight! I used one a few times previously and love the way this deck cuts and mulches! Love how heavy the commercial Toros are and how well they pull up hills and stay flat on the lawn! Should last me quite a while!

I have about 10k sq feet of lawn so I hope it won't take too long!

So I have a very nice JD 325 for sale now!

First cut tomorrow AM! Can't wait!


----------



## jbaav (Jul 13, 2018)

Very nice. I have the similar 22298. Really like the quality of the machine and cut. The Kawi engine has lots of grunt too.


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

jbaav said:


> Very nice. I have the similar 22298. Really like the quality of the machine and cut. The Kawi engine has lots of grunt too.


Great to hear!


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

First cut in! 1.5" HOC is perfect!


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2018)

That's beautiful. Honestly can't tell it's not reel cut!


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

firefighter11 said:


> That's beautiful. Honestly can't tell it's not reel cut!


Thank ya!


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2018)

How do you like the toro? What pn is it?


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

firefighter11 said:


> How do you like the toro? What pn is it?


Mines the 22290

I love the Toro!! I've previously had the hydro Honda as well which is a GREAT mower with rave reviews and I feel that the Toro cuts even better! It's just heavier and balanced so well the front tires never leave the ground. I like the mulch plug instead of the selector as well, no grass escapes through it as with the Honda's. Mulches into very very small pieces.

Love the thick cast AL deck too! If you want a nice cut and don't want to cut REEL low I highly recommend a Toro Commercial!

I'm cutting at 1.5" and it cuts GREAT!


----------



## nickmg (Feb 12, 2018)

When are you selling your rider?


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2018)

Kustrud said:


> firefighter11 said:
> 
> 
> > How do you like the toro? What pn is it?
> ...


Nice! Last question how did you get that yard so smooth 🙂


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

nickmg said:


> When are you selling your rider?


I was going to post it this week! Interested?

I just changed he oil, trans fluid, and put a set of gator blades on it.

Only has 550 hours. In great shape!


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

firefighter11 said:


> Kustrud said:
> 
> 
> > firefighter11 said:
> ...


It's really just not bumpy at all! Lucked out there I guess. The heavy weight of the Toro really helps for an even cut too. Also, I always make 2 or 3 perimeter passes and then cut the rest in straight lines.


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

I wanted to update this thread, I do not change my opinion on the mower at all - GREAT mower. However, I solidified my opinion on the Honda HRX217-HYA. I had one of these previously and ended up returning the Toro for the Honda.

This is the one with the composite deck and the hydro tranny. This mower is superior in every way (my opinion at least).

It's quieter, throttle control a the handle, blade PTO, hydro tranny, and it mulches a lot better! Both are great mowers but wanted to make sure I shared my opinion for people looking at a new mower.

I strongly believe this is THE BEST 21" mower you can buy right now. Commercial OR residential.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Kustrud said:


> I wanted to update this thread, I do not change my opinion on the mower at all - GREAT mower. However, I solidified my opinion on the Honda HRX217-HYA. I had one of these previously and ended up returning the Toro for the Honda.
> 
> This is the one with the composite deck and the hydro tranny. This mower is superior in every way (my opinion at least).
> 
> ...


Strong statements...I almost got the Honda but settled on the Toro since 90% of my lawn is cut on a ZTR.


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

I have to say I love my comercial Toro with the newer Kawi. I am sure the Honda is great as well, but really, the toro comercial has been around forever. I do bag however so that was important for me, as well as the BBC.


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Yes I agree, again the Toro is a great mower. Just after recently using both my vote goes to the Honda. I feel like the deck has much better "suction" as well. You can watch it literally pull leaves under the sides where the Toro would just roll past.

I can say too that cutting the back and bagging at identical heights, the Honda produces more grass bagged.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Kustrud said:


> I've had a lot of posts lately which is because we moved about a month ago and had to go about this new yard completely different.
> 
> Yard is much larger and I don't have the time to reel mow this much yard every 2 days or so anymore so I bought a JD 325 Garden Tractor which has done an amazing job for a rider! Had a TruCut 27 and .5" HOC at old house.
> 
> ...


The Toro looks so BAD A**! Simple, Clean and Sharp! Did you get it new? Your new home has a very nice lawn to be able to cut at 1.5". The lowest I can go without hitting ground in spots is 2" so I just go to 1.5" when I want scalp. Congrats on the new home...


----------



## silvercymbal (Sep 17, 2018)

Kustrud said:


> I've had a lot of posts lately which is because we moved about a month ago and had to go about this new yard completely different.
> 
> Yard is much larger and I don't have the time to reel mow this much yard every 2 days or so anymore so I bought a JD 325 Garden Tractor which has done an amazing job for a rider! Had a TruCut 27 and .5" HOC at old house.
> 
> ...


Looks amazing. I agree with you also I love the Toro commercial stuff, its to notch. That thing will likely last forever and looks in great condition. Best of luck.


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

silvercymbal said:


> Kustrud said:
> 
> 
> > I've had a lot of posts lately which is because we moved about a month ago and had to go about this new yard completely different.
> ...


Thank you! I'm all over the place I know, but I settled with the Honda. Returned the Toro (new) and ate the price difference. I'm happy with the decision. They're both great mowers but the Honda HRX 217 HYA is just a pleasure to use. Ive never seen a mower mulch so well.

Thanks for the compliments! Hopefully this helps some people.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I like the Toro, but I can image that the Honda may be more refined, thus maybe a better cut. The Toro was made to be abused 8 hours a day and to just get-it-done.


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

Kustrud said:


> silvercymbal said:
> 
> 
> > Kustrud said:
> ...


Probably don't matter to most. Toro USA, Honda, not.


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> I like the Toro, but I can image that the Honda may be more refined, thus maybe a better cut. The Toro was made to be abused 8 hours a day and to just get-it-done.


Agreed, good way to put it.


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

Kustrud said:


> Yes I agree, again the Toro is a great mower. Just after recently using both my vote goes to the Honda. I feel like the deck has much better "suction" as well. You can watch it literally pull leaves under the sides where the Toro would just roll past.
> 
> I can say too that cutting the back and bagging at identical heights, the Honda produces more grass bagged.


I do agree that the Tor pulls from the suction side, aka right. It can often dump excess to the left, but that is pulled up on overlap on the next pass.

I recently dethached/verti cut and raked into rows. Ran over with the mower and ran over again on the off put on the left.


----------

